# Streams laggen auf zweitem Bildschirm



## Lude969 (13. August 2018)

Hey Leute, 

habe seit ein paar Tagen den Samsung C24FG73FQU als Hauptbildschirm. Der zweite Bildschirm ist ein Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM. Wenn ich jetzt auf dem Hauptbildschirm surfe oder spiele es ist egal bei was dann ruckelt Twitch auf dem Zweitbildschirm. YouTube zb. läuft flüssig. Am Internet liegt es nicht da auch die Live Streams nicht nachbuffern (50K Leitung). Ziehe ich den Browser auf den Hauptbildschirm läuft alles flüssig. Ziehe ich den Browser auf den Zweitbildschirm habe ich alle paar Sekunden einen Ruckler. Was auch komisch ist, es gibt Momente da läuft es ohne probleme zb. in der Zeit wo ich diesen Text schreibe. Hab schon drei mal angefangen ein Thema zu starten und aufgehört weil alles ok war doch irgendwann tritt es dann doch wieder auf. 

Noch ein Paar Daten:

i5 3570K @4,2
16 Gb Ram
z77 Board
Gtx 1060 Zotac AMP (Treiber aktuell)
Beide Bildschirme auf 1920x1080. Hauptbilschirm 144Hz der andere auf 60Hz
Browser ist Google Chrome


Was mir noch auffällt. Der "alte" Bildschirm sieht viel unschärfer und verpixelter aus wie der neue trotz das beide auf FullHD laufen? Schön zu sehen z.B. bei den Lesezeichen im Browser. Also die schrift ist richtig unscharf im Vergleich zum neuen. Ist das einfach dem alter und der neueren Technik geschuldet oder ist hier auch irgend etwas schief gelaufen?


----------



## HisN (13. August 2018)

Das Problem sind die unterschiedlichen Refresh Raten im Zusammenhang mit vsync.

zweiter Monitor laggy | ComputerBase Forum

Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufruestung auf 240 Hz | ComputerBase Forum

PC ruckelt mit 2ten Bildschirm | ComputerBase Forum

2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Specs - fluessiger Betrieb machbar? | ComputerBase Forum

Ingame-Ruckler wenn Stream auf zweitem Monitor laeuft | ComputerBase Forum

1x100Hz 1x60Hz ruckeln am zweiten Bildschirm


Und mit der Sufu findet man dann auch Lösungsvorschläge.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-im-spiel-help.html?highlight=zweiter-monitor

oder

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/filme-ruckeln-auf-2ten-monitor.1752488/


Aber hast Du sicher schon alles versucht und nur vergessen es zu erwähnen?


----------



## Lude969 (13. August 2018)

Danke für die Antwort. Hatte schon viel gegoogelt aber so wirklich eine 100% Lösung hatte niemand. Hab mal die Hardware Beschleunigung in Chrome ausgeschaltet. Läuft momentan flüssig aber das tat es hin und wieder davor auch schon. Trotzdem vielen dank für deine Hilfe ich kämpfe mich nochmals durch.


----------

